# NEED HELP WITH FAJITAS RECIPE PLEASE...



## Christal777 (Aug 3, 2010)

I AM LOOKING FOR RESTAURANT QUAILTY FAJITAS. I HAVE TRIED MANY MARINADE RECIPES THAT JUST DONT TASTE RIGHT. THE ITIALIAN DRESSING IS GOOD, YET NOT RIGHT...THE "PAPASITOS" HALF SOY/HALF PINEAPPLE JUICE IS DOWN RIGHT HORRIBLE...AND THE LA MICHOCANA PRE-MARINADE CHICKEN IS OKAY, YET NOT WHAT YOU WOULD FIND AT A RESTAURANT. ANY HELP OR SUGGESTIONS WILL GREATLY BE APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I've searched long and hard for a good recipe and still haven't found one. Probably why I'm still buying HEB's chicken fajitas.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Great Fajitas*

First buy as lean a cut of meat as you can find..

Then trim all the suet (fat) off..

For the best, most simple marinade:

*Bolners Fiesta Brand Beef Fajita Seasoning (unsalted available also)*

Season the meat well, then wrap or put in a container & leave in the frig for two to three days...

Remove meat & cook on a HOT fire.. I do not smoke or slow cook my fajitas & they come out Great... Slice across the grain & serve!! :texasflag

Good luck,

Supergas


----------



## mlively12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Italian Dressing, Worchestire, Salt, Pepper, Cayenne, Lemon/Lime, Pineapple and Tecate - soak only overnight (great with chicken or beef)


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I like to crush onion in a mocajete and squeez lemon juice on it submersing meat and cook.add seasonig.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Adams beef fajita seasoning, 2 cups pineapple juice, juice from 3 limes. Refrigerate in zip-lock bag for 2 hours then drain and grill over hot,hot fire. Make sure to trim any of the silverskin off prior to seasoning.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

The fajtis from the mexican meat market are good, those are everywhere now.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Supergas said:


> First buy as lean a cut of meat as you can find..
> 
> Then trim all the suet (fat) off..
> 
> ...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*YEA!!!*



goodwood said:


> I've searched long and hard for a good recipe and still haven't found one. Probably why I'm still buying HEB's chicken fajitas.


 I'm with you goodwood.Beef or chicken there the BEST.....CVA34


----------



## Christal777 (Aug 3, 2010)

mlively12 said:


> Italian Dressing, Worchestire, Salt, Pepper, Cayenne, Lemon/Lime, Pineapple and Tecate - soak only overnight (great with chicken or beef)


Sorry, but how much of each? Only way I can cook is with specifics...aka, i am not a great cook!

Thanks to all...it will be a fajita filled week! I am going to try every one of them until I find "restaurant quailty". Once again, thanks!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

beef or chicken? i know of no two restaurants that have the same flavor. some use skirt steak some sirloin etc. it would be extremely difficult at best to find your personal restaurant quality taste. pick your favorite place and hound them for their recipe.


----------



## Christal777 (Aug 3, 2010)

fishbowl365 said:


> beef or chicken? i know of no two restaurants that have the same flavor. some use skirt steak some sirloin etc. it would be extremely difficult at best to find your personal restaurant quality taste. pick your favorite place and hound them for their recipe.


well, I prefer chicken. And they also seem the hardest to make. Dont get me wrong...I love me some beef! I just love chicken fajitas...i am just sooo sick of going out to get them. I want to be able to make some great ones here at the house!


----------



## mlively12 (Aug 10, 2008)

For 1 chicken breast - 3/4 cup Italian Dressing, 1/3 cup Worchestire, 1/4 cup Pineapple, sprinkle salt paper and cayenne on (maybe a Tablespoon of each), 1 squeezed lemon or lime, 1/4 Tecate

For beef - use the same measurements and ingredients just flip flop the Italian Dressing and Worchestire

Add more of each if it is not soaking the whole meat


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mojo criollo in the bottle from fiesta for chicken bag it flip every hour in frig for 2-3 hrs then ad some olive oil ........baste w also

or lime juice, garlic, olive oil , pepper, season salt,dash of comino

bag it and flip every hour in frig for 2-3 hrs


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

are you cooking them on a grill?? keep in mind, most restaurants cook them on a very hot flat top, not a grill. it makes a big difference in how they come out


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

chicken= mesquite grill , hot and fast till they are done , then wrap in foil and let rest

killer..........


----------



## Christal777 (Aug 3, 2010)

deebo said:


> are you cooking them on a grill?? keep in mind, most restaurants cook them on a very hot flat top, not a grill. it makes a big difference in how they come out


I have cooked them both ways...not much success either way. Willing to try whatever it takes


----------



## Christal777 (Aug 3, 2010)

mlively12 said:


> For 1 chicken breast - 3/4 cup Italian Dressing, 1/3 cup Worchestire, 1/4 cup Pineapple, sprinkle salt paper and cayenne on (maybe a Tablespoon of each), 1 squeezed lemon or lime, 1/4 Tecate
> 
> For beef - use the same measurements and ingredients just flip flop the Italian Dressing and Worchestire
> 
> Add more of each if it is not soaking the whole meat


Thank You VERY much! Now that is what I call a recipe!


----------

